# Blank router table plate.



## nutbushchris77 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm hoping yall can help me. I am mounting my Hitachi M12V under my table. If I have a blank plate, (no predrilled holes), how do I make the center hole. I think my is 3-1/2. how do I still the hole to make it where I can still put inserts in it ,without the little inserts falling through. I hope I explained that well enough.:nhl_checking:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Read the sticky threads at the top of each section and you will find the answer.


----------



## nutbushchris77 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Mike*



Mike said:


> Read the sticky threads at the top of each section and you will find the answer.




Hey Mike, I couldn"t find where u were talking about. This is what i got: I got a 9x12 blank plate. *I need to know what do I use to drill the 3-1/2" hole for the center but how do I do it so i can still put reduce inserts in it???*

Thank you

C.Craig :nhl_checking:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

18 Piece Carbon Steel Hole Saw Set

==



nutbushchris77 said:


> Hey Mike, I couldn"t find where u were talking about. This is what i got: I got a 9x12 blank plate. *I need to know what do I use to drill the 3-1/2" hole for the center but how do I do it so i can still put reduce inserts in it???*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> C.Craig :nhl_checking:


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

If you use a fly cutter in a drill press the sides will be cut at an angle so the plate and the ring will fit together like a dovetail. First make the center hole in the plate then make a ring that will fit into that hole. Once the ring fits make a second one and a third one before changing the size of the fly cutter. Once you have the rings cut you cna make the center opening any size you want with a hole saw. It's best to practice on a scrap piece of material the same thickness as your router plate because it takes a bit of fiddling to get the ring to fit. Be sure that the hole in the plate is big enough to use the largest bit that you will need. If you use a 3/12" panel bit then the hole would have to be a little larger but would would not need a ring made for it.


----------



## nutbushchris77 (Mar 2, 2013)

mgmine said:


> If you use a fly cutter in a drill press the sides will be cut at an angle so the plate and the ring will fit together like a dovetail. First make the center hole in the plate then make a ring that will fit into that hole. Once the ring fits make a second one and a third one before changing the size of the fly cutter. Once you have the rings cut you cna make the center opening any size you want with a hole saw. It's best to practice on a scrap piece of material the same thickness as your router plate because it takes a bit of fiddling to get the ring to fit. Be sure that the hole in the plate is big enough to use the largest bit that you will need. If you use a 3/12" panel bit then the hole would have to be a little larger but would would not need a ring made for it.




mgmine: I'm still a little confused. when i make the original hole 3-1/2 do i cut all the way through. If i cut all the way through then what will the smaller inserts sit on. thats what is confusing me... sorry for the confusion....:moil:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Note the little lip to hold the inserts.it's glue in place to the base plate,using a fly cutter is very tricky way..

===


----------



## Pots43 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi mike
What is a sticky note?


----------



## Pots43 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Sticky thread?*



Mike said:


> Read the sticky threads at the top of each section and you will find the answer.


Hi Mike
What do you touch for a sticky thread?


----------



## demographic (Aug 12, 2012)

Pots43 said:


> Hi Mike
> What do you touch for a sticky thread?


Click HERE to see all the threads on the table mounted routing section "stickies".

There's quite a list of them and its going to take a while to work through them.
A "Sticky" is just a thread of posts that doesn't fall down the page as new threads are started by people. That's usually because they have a lot of info that's worth reading through before asking masses of questions.

I have to be honest here in that I've not read them all (I think, I've had a fairly good go) either and personally find ten threads with a lot of posts on them a bit much to sift through when its just a fairly simple thing for someone helpful to give a quick answer.

Being a relative newbee to routing (other than just doing fairly simple stuff I do on building sites) I don't know much about router tables so can't give you an answer.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I think the hole in all my router plates is about 2-2 1/2". I don't bother about any reducers, inserts, or whatever. Works just fine as is.
However, my plate is homemade, so if I wanted a smaller hole, I'd just rout another plate out, with a smaller hole. I have a master so I can rout one out of 1/2" plywood, which is what they all are, in a couple of minutes.
I just figure out where I wanted the hole, marked it, then used a hole saw to cut it out.
When I did all that, I just looked at it, and pretty much just went ahead and did it, seemed perfectly clear at the time, and that's how I'll do it again, if I ever need to.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

My cable is messed up and I keep getting disconnected hence the short answers this weekend. You can use your router with a circle cutting jig and a straight bit to make the recess and then the through hole. This is the same as this thread: http://www.routerforums.com/guide-b...making-your-own-sub-base-plate.html#post73038

If you are not comfortable cutting the required holes the Grizzly T10432047 mounting plate is only $13. I use these all the time, in fact I just got 5 more the other day.

Sticky threads stay at the top of each screen and have a little push pin icon on the right side.


----------



## nutbushchris77 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank u everyone for the help. I just went ahead and ordered a plate with the already cut out...


----------



## nutbushchris77 (Mar 2, 2013)

Mike
That's the plate I got . I ordered 2 of them. I saw ur link in one of your earlier thread. Clicked on it and got the plate and a bunch of t-tracks cheap.:moil:


----------



## IRONMULE31014 (Feb 16, 2013)

I think you are in the wrong part of the Forum for an answer to your Question.


----------



## CR1 (Aug 11, 2011)

nutbushchris77 said:


> how do I still the hole to make it where I can still put inserts in it ,


You need the inch and half hole?
A Forstner bit will cut that out nicely in aluminum using a drill press use any oil as a drilling lube. Kero works great for aluminum too. 
WD -40 is mostly hydrotreated Kerosene and propellent so it'll work too.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Christopher.

Attached are some pictures showing the way I used to make my insert plate. A circle cutting jig is a requirement to do this. I copied Harrisin´s model.

Hope this can helt to you.

Best regards.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

nutbushchris77 said:


> mgmine: I'm still a little confused. when i make the original hole 3-1/2 do i cut all the way through. If i cut all the way through then what will the smaller inserts sit on. thats what is confusing me... sorry for the confusion....:moil:


Yes you cut all the way through. The dove tail created by the fly cutter holds the piece in place and stops it from falling through. It does take some practice to learn what size to set the cutter. Also the inserts rings should be the same thickness as the insert itself. If you aren't using an insert and only cutting the table then you DON'T cut all the way through you only cut to the depth of your insert material. There is a picture in my up loads showing what I mean.


----------



## nutbushchris77 (Mar 2, 2013)

papasombre said:


> Hi, Christopher.
> 
> Attached are some pictures showing the way I used to make my insert plate. A circle cutting jig is a requirement to do this. I copied Harrisin´s model.
> 
> ...




Thanks Alexis, that helped alot..


----------



## nutbushchris77 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks Art. 
I'm going to post pics when im through.

Thanks again
C.Craig


----------



## Pots43 (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks Scott for the reply on sticies. My days are short for being a snowbird and time to head back to the snow belt.


----------

